# H: Malifaux (Guild/Arcanists) W: WM/H (Circle/Ret/Mercs) or paypal.



## hijynx (Aug 7, 2009)

I have come to realize I'll never love Guild/Arcanists as much as I love the other three (four?) factions. So, I'm going to unload my half finished and unassembled parts of those crews.

*Haves:*
Red malifaux battlefoam bag, about 1/3 of the pluck foam is pulled out but in pretty generic shapes.

Guild (all assembled, primed white)
C. Hoffman
Lady Justice (primed white, dark blue basecoat on her shirt/pants)
Lawyer
Mechanical Attendant
3x Witchling Stalkers
3x Death Marshalls
Samael Hopkins
Guard Captain (primed white, dark blue basecoat on his coat)
Scales of Justice
Sonnia Criid
Guardian
Ryle
Hunter

Arcanists (mostly unassembled, unpainted)
Steamborg Executioner (this one's assembled)
Ramos
Joss
Electrical Creation
Mobile Toolkit
9x Steampunk Arachnid
2x Large Steampunk Arachnid
With the ramos stuff I'll also send the bases I was going to use, they're made by Micro Art studios and can be seen here: http://www.frpgames.com/cart.php?m=p...detail&p=56775 There are enough bases for every model in the crew, 3x 50mm, 2x 40mm, and 15x 30mm. The bases are now out of print also, and fit the crew perfectly.

All cards will be supplied, and are laminated already.


*Wants *(Prefer unpainted, assembled/unassembled doesn't matter):
Circle Orobos:
Feral Warpwolf
Pureblood Warpwolf
Shadowhorn Satyr
eKaya + Laris
Grayle
eKreuger
Shadowhorn Satyr
Tharn Bloodtrackers + UA
Warpborn Skinwalkers
Blackclad Wayfarer
Celestial Fulcrum
Gehtorix

Retribution of Scyrah:
1-2x Stormfall Archer units
Houseguard Riflemen + UA
Battle Mages
Mage Hunter Strike Force + UA
1-2x Dawnguard Scyir
House Shyeel Artificer
House Shyeel Magister

Mercs:
Cylena Raefyll & the Nyss Hunters (full unit)
Lady Aiyana & Master Holt
Lanyssa Ryssyll
Madelyn Corbeau

PM me and let me know what you have/want or with any reasonable offers for the whole lot. I'd obviously like to get rid of everything all at once, but I'd be willing to split stuff up.


----------



## hijynx (Aug 7, 2009)

edit: see below.


----------



## hijynx (Aug 7, 2009)

bump, relisted and lowered prices on eBay:

Ramos Crew:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/16085048853...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1413

Guild Lot:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/16085048744...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1413

Malifaux Battlefoam Bag:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/16085048605...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1413


----------

